# SAAB - Sad farewell



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Sadly it looks as though SAAB has finally bitten the dust.

With GM blocking chinese offers due to IP rights things look very grim indeed.

such a shame to see another historical name bite the dust.

http://www.topgear.com/uk/car-news/...ource=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=ongoing

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-16242115


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Its gutting, a fantastic brand gone


----------



## corradophil (Oct 31, 2011)

Very sad to hear of the loss of a car manufacturer who offered something a little different from the run of the mill stuff. Also very sad for the emploties who will loose their jobs over this.


----------



## kev a (May 23, 2011)

A sad day indeed, always loved their distinctive styling. Still miss my old Saab, was solid and full of character, and also a company that really pioneered the use of turbos in mass produced cars.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Very sad day


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

GM should hang their collective heads in shame - a once great and individualistic brand mis-managed and then sold on with so many caveas that it could do nothing but wither and die


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Is hard to believe , never owned one , but made some really nice models in last few years or so


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

terrible news and the loss of a brand name and car style that had kept an unique 'face'/'identity' on it's cars since the very first one was produced.


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

I thought you could only own one if you were a Pilot? damn those adverts.


----------



## zaphod (May 7, 2007)

Thoughts with the undoubtedly over-talented workforce in Trollhatten.

What actually happened last night was that Youngman was willing to invest money into Saab but GM forcefully stated that if any chinese investments were made into Saab, GM would cancel all current license agreements regarding the current 9-3, 9-5 and 9-4x. This of course scared Youngman into not investing in Saab. Anyone would understand it not wise to invest in a car company that is unable to build any cars.

GM should be absolutely ashamed of itself - the technology they did not want to share is that they got from Saab themselves. So, in a way, a confirmation that their home products were inferior, and if they could not beat them, kill them.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

So although GM sold it they still pull the strings . What a bum deal that was!


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

My mates gutted, just by chance his first MOT is due today and the mechanic commented they gone for good. Shame on GM


----------



## Leopold (Jun 27, 2007)

I reckon what killed them is going into GM partnership.. Who wants a Austrian Well built car with a VX engine Saab made some decent cars, like the old 900 Turbo etc.. and with the major bulkhead problems..

But it is very upsetting news, especially for the workers


----------



## zaphod (May 7, 2007)

Bulkhead issues applied only to convertible GM900 and Classic 9-3 models, and was GM originated. GM saved Saab, but who would have thought that they would have been such a motley crew?

Ford weren't so with saving Volvo, after all.


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Oh well....... :lol:

They weren't making good enough crs. They looked ok at best and the competition did everything so much better. Surprised they lasted this long to be honest!


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

I do agree though that probably would have gone years ago without GM.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

am i the only person to think there cars are as unimaginative,design wise, as porsche ? they all look the same :lol: i do feel for the workforce however,but seriously,these cars have the same look and shape that they had in the 80s.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

GM propped them up for a few years then right royally shafted them, delayed on a 9-3 estate by what 3-4 years apparently, canceled a 9-5 replacement in 2005 also.

Oh yeh there is a load of Saab's sitting in Sweden un sold


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

silverback said:


> am i the only person to think there cars are as unimaginative,design wise, as porsche ? they all look the same :lol: i do feel for the workforce however,but seriously,these cars have the same look and shape that they had in the 80s.


Agree and the interiors.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

its a shame i'm sure more could have been done with them. Ford might have done Volvo/Jag/Land Rover a favour and kept them going just long enough for someone to take over them who could see a bright future.

I might get on autotrader now as those 9-5's are quite nice cars


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

I don't blame GM in a way, keep the hard work R&D away from the Chinese. 

It is sad though, SAAB were always a bit different, smart looking machines.

They are in car heaven now, along with MG Rover and other great marques. RIP.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Leopold said:


> I reckon what killed them is going into GM partnership.. Who wants a Austrian Well built car with a VX engine Saab made some decent cars, like the old 900 Turbo etc.. and with the major bulkhead problems..
> 
> But it is very upsetting news, especially for the workers


I reckon what killed them is hardly anybody bought new ones, so in theory we all killed them, I know I did as I just would not buy a new Saab.


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

shame, but they didn't move with the times and the model churn was about 10 years? i had a 9000, loved it but even in 1995 it looked a bit dated.

ultimately people were turned off given the near death a few years ago. personally, i found the car very well made and solid.....the after sales is what did it for me - waaaaay too expensive on parts and in 2005 they were charging 150 an hour and the attitude was terrible. and i tried over 5 dealers and indies. ultimately that's why i sold mine - it just got too expensive to run.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

why is it sad!?!?!?

if people really liked them, they would buy the cars, very simple really...

no new sales = no business...

they never tried hard enough, their product wasn't good enough, so they are out of business... not sad in the slightest... it's called business....

If no one wants your product, then you are never going to survive.....

:thumb:


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

I'll have the white estate at the end :thumb:

I always thought they looked nice cars. A shame to hear any company going under


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

Ahhhh,

Reminds me of the death of MG/Rover this.

The halcyon days of losing a company that couldn't even use Honda's cast-offs properly.


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh no, i didnt care when Rover went down...............i owned one :wall:


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> why is it sad!?!?!?
> 
> if people really liked them, they would buy the cars, very simple really...
> 
> ...


For me, its a case that we have loads of 'newer' eastern brands knocking out throw away motors, propped up by governments or other large car makers which are drawing customers away from other brands.

I totally understand that its 'business' dog eat dog etc, but its comparable to Tesco pushing out a local trader imo.
Yes the lack of sales could be indicative of the quality of product, however i always viewed SAAB as a niche alternative to BMW. just my opinion.


----------



## carrera2s (Jun 28, 2009)

dixon75 said:


> For me, its a case that we have loads of 'newer' eastern brands knocking out throw away motors, propped up by governments or other large car makers which are drawing customers away from other brands.
> 
> I totally understand that its 'business' dog eat dog etc, but its comparable to Tesco pushing out a local trader imo.
> Yes the lack of sales could be indicative of the quality of product, however i always viewed SAAB as a niche alternative to BMW. just my opinion.


Agree!:thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

do you both buy and support SAAB?!?!

just curious...

:thumb:


----------



## carrera2s (Jun 28, 2009)

I had an ex demo saab 900 1995 V6 Auto and ran for 2 years in bright red. Fantastic car. Dashboard fab too. Very different at the time from the bmw's and merc's!:thumb:


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

I cant afford a SAAB! That being said its still, a shame that a name with so much history is no longer trading.

My father in law has a 2005 9-3 which he bought new.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

so basically, the pair of you are sad that a car company, which you don't buy their new products, has went to the wall... and blame 'cheaper' brands for this, rather then the company in question!?!?! 

people will buy what they want... if that is cheap cars, tesco products, whatever.... 

in these times you vote with your feet... if you cared about them that much you would buy their product.... same way I still shop at my local stores and don't go near tesco... 

just IMO of course, I don't like SAAB, don't rate them, and don't really care TBH....just another poorly managed and run business failing....

:thumb:


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> *so basically, the pair of you are sad that a car company, which you don't buy their new products, has went to the wall.*.. and blame 'cheaper' brands for this, rather then the company in question!?!?!


almost... 
for me, at this point in my life I find myself longing for simpler time, but ultimately, I'm sad that I'm observing history being made, and there just doesn't seem to be much good going on at the moment.

maybe in 30 or 40 years time i'll be pining over the death of Hyundai... who knows?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

dixon75 said:


> almost...
> for me, at this point in my life I find myself longing for simpler time, but ultimately, I'm sad that I'm observing history being made, and there just doesn't seem to be much good going on at the moment.
> 
> maybe in 30 or 40 years time i'll be pining over the death of Hyundai... who knows?


I know what you mean, I seem to be going 'backwards' as well...

old style razors, clothes made for me in the UK, old watches, food in season and local, etc

maybe it is wrong, maybe not.. I just don't like where the world is heading...

:lol: @ Hyundai .... but you could be right!

:thumb:


----------



## zaphod (May 7, 2007)

People may not have bought new Saabs, but the following, enthusiasm and love from those who bought secondhand is boundless. The cars nice people buy.

Who needs a BMW badge anyway?


----------



## Naranto (Apr 5, 2007)

Whatever your thoughts on SAAB as a marque, the 3,500+ people of Trollhattan, where the SAAB was made are going to have a very unhappy Christmas.

As for GM? Not only did they milk SAAB for its technology they also absorbed their profits, but gave back nothing in return.  Unlike Ford and Volvo.

Take a few minutes to listen to this SAAB press announcement:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=fvl8dZjZF9U#!

.....and here are a few innovations from SAAB 
1958: The GT 750 is the first car fitted with seatbelts as standard.[76]
1963: Saab becomes the first volume maker to offer diagonally-split dual brake circuits.
1969: Saab creates an ignition system near the gearstick - instead of behind the steering wheel like most cars - in an attempt to reduce the very common serious and permanent knee injuries during collisions, caused by the knee impacting the key.
1970: Saab introduces a world-first - headlamp wipers and washers.
1971: Heated front seats are introduced, the first time in the world they are fitted as standard.
1971: Saab develops the impact-absorbing, self-repairing bumper.
1976: Saab was the first manufacturer to produce a turbo engine with wastegate to control boost.
1978: Saab introduces another 'world-first,' the passenger compartment air filter (pollen filter).
1980: Saab introduces Automatic Performance Control (APC), and an anti-knock sensor that allowed higher fuel economy and the use of lower grade fuel without engine damage.
1981: Saab introduces the split-field side mirror. This reduces the drivers blind spot.
1982: Saab introduces asbestos-free brake pads.
1983: Saab introduces the 16-valve turbocharged engine
1985: Saab pioneers direct ignition, eliminating the distributor and spark plug wires.
1991: Saab introduces a 'light-pressure' turbo.
1991: Saab is the first manufacturer to offer CFC-free air-conditioning.
1991: Saab develops its 'Trionic' engine management system, equipped with a 32-bit micro-processor.
1993: Saab introduces the 'Sensonic clutch' and the 'Black Panel', later to be called the 'Night Panel'.
1993: Saab develops the 'Safeseat' rear passenger protection system.
1994: Saab introduces the 'Trionic T5.5' engine management system, its processor is a Motorola 68332.
1995: Saab presents an asymmetrically turbocharged V6 at the Motor Show in Frankfurt am Main, Germany.
1996: Saab introduces active head restraints (SAHR), which help minimize the risk of whiplash.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

So GM just made them go bankrupt basically, refusing to have others invest in Saab and use the 9-3 9-5 models, bunch of gits.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't think you can just blame GM to be honest... what about the actual owners of SAAB, no one seems to be blaming them?!?!?!?

:thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

zaphod said:


> Who needs a BMW badge anyway?


Me!


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

not sure if you meant me, but i do think it is sad that a company that once did some pretty innovative things ended up being so badly managed and run into the ground.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Naranto said:


> Whatever your thoughts on SAAB as a marque, the 3,500+ people of Trollhattan, where the SAAB was made are going to have a very unhappy Christmas.
> 
> As for GM? Not only did they milk SAAB for its technology they also absorbed their profits, but gave back nothing in return.  Unlike Ford and Volvo.
> 
> ...


There's nothing really that interesting there though is there?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

There is loads there that's interesting.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

SAAB had lost their way -its no use being "different" if people don't buy the product - look at Citroen, the DS, GS, CX - all technically advanced and offered a real alternative to the mainstream but the company went under. 

Only under the control of Peugeot and producing the ZX, Xantia, effectivley pretty mainstream products did they claw their way back to profitability and give them the opportunity of producing the odd "off the wall" product - Pluriel, C6 etc 

Ultimately, the majority of people when using their own money, prefer conventional and mainstream

People moan about the lack of character / individuality of the likes of Audi / BMW etc but look at the sales figures - they are delivering products to the marketplace that people aspire to, the only Saab I aspire to is a nice 900 T16 Aero


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> There is loads there that's interesting.


Maybe I did gloss over it a bit. Wastegate, direct ignition are interesting.


----------



## Mike-93 (May 16, 2010)

I find it sad that any company has gone under, especially a company that is brave enough to do something a bit different and stick with it. 

I own a Saab at the minute, hence my username, and i think its great. i dont care if other people think its boring, i love it and will continue to love it until its time to move on. Fingers crossed i will have a Saab as my next car. 

I really feel for the work force, the company i work for hasn't been making money for a while due to mis-management last year, so i kind of know what its like, as I'm sure many others do. We are going to be ok, but others are not so lucky.

I really hope that someone will be able to save Saab. Just can't help but think all of this could have been avoided if GM weren't so pig headed...


----------

